# Advice for dog poop scoop device



## RK1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Hello, my name is Rohan and I am currently working on the design of a dog poop scoop device that will make a more user-friendly experience when walking dogs and collecting poo. I have considered some features about the design thus far and in the process some questions have arisen, especially because I don't own a dog myself. If you guys could give me some advice and insight as dog owners that would be fantastic! 

How many times does a dog poo during a walk? 
Approximate size of dog poo (for different dogs) 
Do dogs poo in specific places? 
Any particular characteristics desired for a poop scooper (e.g. attachment to lead for convenience)?
Do dog poo bags need to be tied before being thrown away? 
Would it be useful if the poop scoop could be folded or reduced in length so that it could carried around in a bag (this could potentially be at the expense of having a lid on the collecting end).

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------

